# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Isopure Zero Carb (Nature's Best)

## muaythaispirit

πρωτεινη της nature's best αν την γνωριζεται ... 
την πηρα να την δοκιμασω λογω του οτι δεν βρηκα καποια αλλη που ηθελα ..
τι γνωμη εχετε εσεις για το προιον και την εταιρεια?
μερικα συστατικα της (low carb)







στα 30 γραμ (σκουπ)

θερμιδες 110,2
πρωτεινη 24,80
υδαταν 1,46
λιπος 0,59

γευση εχει καλη αλλα αυτο που ειδα εκ τον υστερων ειναι οτι εχει γλυκαντικα ( ΑΣΠΑΡΤΑΜΗ )
και κακαο ..

----------


## Gasturb

> στα 30 γραμ (σκουπ)
> 
> θερμιδες 110,2
> πρωτεινη 24,80
> υδαταν 1,46
> λιπος 0,59


Την είχα προσέξει παλιότερα κ απότι θυμαμαι μου είχε κίνησει το ενδειαφέρον - τώρα βλέποντας ξανά πιο προσεκτικά τα 24.8 γρ πρωτεϊνης στα 30 γρ scoop + χαμηλό λίπος + χαμηλους υδατ/κες απλά καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο μου τότε - muaythaispirit καλή επιλογή   :01. Wink: 

Gt

----------


## muaythaispirit

καλα ολα αυτα ναι, αλλα ασπαρταμη ???
απαραδεκτο αυτο δεν βλεπω να την ξαναπερνω ..

----------


## Gasturb

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είσαι 80 κιλά

80 x 40 = 3200 mg

Αν η πρωτεϊνη αυτή, σου δίνει πάνω από 3.2  γρ ασπαρτάμη ημερησίως, τότε άστην.

Gt

----------


## muaythaispirit

δεν το πιασα αυτο ..
ποσες δοσεις θες για να φτασεις αυτην την ποσοτητα ασπαρταμης ??
πινω και κοκα λαιτ χα9χ9αχ9χ9αχ9αχ

----------


## asdf

http://efet.gr/fenyl.html .... μην φτασουμε και στο σημειο να αμφησβητουμε και το ΜΙΤ πληζ   :01. lol:

----------


## Gasturb

> δεν το πιασα αυτο ..
> ποσες δοσεις θες για να φτασεις αυτην την ποσοτητα ασπαρταμης ??
> πινω και κοκα λαιτ χα9χ9αχ9χ9αχ9αχ


Απο το sticky post της 'ασπαρτάμης'

_Όπως σημειώνει το BBC, για την ασπαρτάμη έχει τεθεί όριο αποδεκτής ημερήσιας κατανάλωσης (ADI) που αντιστοιχεί σε 40 χιλιοστόγραμμα ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους. Αυτό αντιστοιχεί σε 2.800 χιλιοστόγραμμα για ένα μέσο ενήλικο, ποσότητα που αντιστοιχεί σε ημερήσια κατανάλωση ίση με τουλάχιστον 14 κουτάκια αναψυκτικού που περιέχει την ουσία._ 

οπότε 40 mg x Σωματικό βάρος = Επιτρεπόμενο όριο ασπαρτάμης.

Καλά ρε muaythaispirit συνεχίζεις άφοβα να πίνεις Coca Cola κ τα ρίχνεις τώρa σε μία πρωτεϊνη?    :01. Evil NO:  

Gt

----------


## muaythaispirit

ΝΑΙ!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :03. Military All OK:  
ενταξει μην φανταστεις τιποτα τρελα 1 κουτακι την μερα (λαιτ παντα) ..
παντως αφου μπορω να αποφυγω την ασπαρτ με αλλη πρωτεινη γιατι να μην το κανω ..

----------


## Gasturb

Απέφυγε την Coca Cola που έχει κ καρκινογό Ε150, έλεος!!   Άσε που είχα διαβάσει κ άρθρο που αναφερόταν σε ένα συστατικό της που επιβαρύνει πολύ το σμάλτο των δοντιών σε συνεργασία με την ζάχαρη φυσικα ( ο μόνος τρόπος να το αποφύγει αυτό ειναι να την πίνεις με καλαμάκι .... ). Εγώ σταμάτησα αυτές τις χαζομάρες οπότε ήρθε κ η σειρά σου!

Gt

----------


## muaythaispirit

ρε γκασ με ενα κουτακι την μερα ??
τοσο ασχημα ??
βγηκε ο χαρος παγανια χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## alex_switch

Sorry που το επαναφέρω αλλα θεώρησα οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μην ανοιξω νέο!
 :02. Idea:  
Λοιπόν θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας όση γνωρίζετε γι αυτην την πρωτείνη!Ειχα στο μυαλό μου τη ISO 100 Dymatize τωρα που μπαινω για γραμμωση αλλα διαβασα απο αρκετούς μακρια απο dymatize χωρίς να λένε κατι παραπανω βεβαια και γι αυτο μπικα σε σκεψεις να ψαξω κατι αλλο!Θα ηθελα και εδω την γνωμη σας όσοι εχετε βεβαια   :01. Razz:   αλλα λίγο ποιο αναλυτικά αν μπορείτε!  :01. ROFL:  
Βαζω τα στοιχεία της Nature best ανα 100γρ
Βασικά Διατροφικά Στοιχεία - Ανά 100gr :
Ενέργεια(θερμίδες) 	370 	Υδατάνθρακες 	<1 gr
Πρωτεϊνη 	90 gr 	Λιπαρά 	1,4 gr
και η τιμη της στα 1.30kg 60ευρα!!
Περιμένω...  :02. Smile:   :02. Smile:

----------


## RUHL

πωπωπωπω ακριβιες χαχαχαχα ο πικολο πηρε της nutrisport isolate 5kilo 85 euro με μισο κιλο κρεατινης δωρο   :01. Mr. Green:  

δεν ξερω ακριβη μου φενετε 60 ευρω για 1,3 κιλα 

τελος παντων αμα σου αρεσει παρτην καλη αναλογια εχει 90 στα 100 γραμ σκονης  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Parakelsos

Λογω μιας κετογενικης διατροφης που ακολουθω εδω και μια εβδομαδα περιπου,αγορασα απο **** ********* τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη (7,5 lbs).





With 50 grams of 100% Ion Exchange Whey Protein Isolate. Aspartame free. Nature's Best Perfect Zero Carb Isolate contains 50 grams of 100% Pure Ion Exchange Whey Protein Isolate. Any and all impurities typically found in most whey proteins have been removed to provide you with a great tasting, lactose free, fat free, aspartame free, glutamine enriched, state of the art carbohydrate free protein supplement. Nature's Best set out to create a product that didn't hide anything from its customers. We wanted you to know that you're purchasing the best product available on the market. Our protein source is clearly identified as 100% Pure Ion Exchange Whey Protein Isolate. We didn't try to confuse you by listing a Protein Blend that doesn't tell you how much to the product is Superior Whey Protein Isolate and how much is Whey Protein Concentrate or Sweet Whey or some other inferior protein source. Furthermore, Isopure contains only 0g of sugar and is instantized so it can be taken anywhere and mixed with a spoon. Isopure's Major Proteins Include: Beta-Lactoglobulin 55 to 62%; Alpha-Lactalbumin 19 to 22%; Immunoglobulin 9 to 10%; Bovine Serum Albumin 6 to 8%; Lactoferrin .5 to 1%. In addition, Isopure is rich in Branched Chain Amino Acids and Glutamine. Each Servings of Isopure Contains: 3465mg of Isoleucine; 7865mg of Leucine; 3080mg of Valine; 4.6g of L-Glutamine. Athletes tend to need more protein than sedentary individuals to achieve positive nitrogen balance. Most recommendations range from 1.5 to 2g of Protein per kilogram of body weight per day. Isopure will help you achieve the positive nitrogen state you are seeking. Diabetics: Use chromium only under a physician's supervision. Notice: 


Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα χρησης...συμπερασματα:

Πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα αν και αφριζει λιγο...χωρις να ενοχλητικα αδιαλυτα 'μπαλακια'....χωρις υπολειματα.
Η γευση (creamy vanilla) ειναι αρκετα καλη (για no carb προιον),κατεβαινει πολυ ευχαριστα (αν και στο shaker μου δεν χρησιμοποιω 2 scoops αλλα 1.5 αρα και η δοση ειναι ποιο αραιη).

Συμπερασματικα ...3,5 κιλα pure isolate....με καλη γευση...

****** Όταν βαζουμε ενα συμπληρωμα στην αξιολόγηση θα πρεπει να κανουμε μια πιο πληρη περιγραφη,με φωτογραφία και συστατικα.Επίσης δεν αναφερουμε ξενα sites παραγγελιων γιατί στο  υπάρχουν χορηγοι ελληνικα καταστηματα και έτσι τους δείχνουμε ότι τους σεβόμαστε και τους υποστηρίζουμε.*
*Επίσης δεν αναφερουμε τιμες γιατί ένα τοπικ μπορεί να διαβαστεί και μετα από 1 χρονο οποτε οι τιμες έχουν αλλάξει και ετσι δημιουργείται σύγχυση.*
*Εdited by Mods Team******

----------


## slaine

1 σβήσε το όνομα του σάιτ απαγορεύεται.
2 βάλε φωτογραφίες και συστατικά όπως τα υπόλοιπα ΄τοπικ σε αυτό το υποφόρουμ
3 το μπισκότο που έχω δοκιμάσει καλό
4 πολύ ακριβά την πήρες σύνολο με τα μεταφορικά

----------


## RUHL

Για πες λιγο τι διετα-πλανο κανεις ακριβως μαλον ανοιξε τοπικ και πες το πλανο σου κετο-στριπς πηρες?
τελος παντων ανοιξε τοπικ!!


ον τοπικ δεν πηστευω οτι μια απλη whey px reflex να παιζει τοσο διαφορα με μια σκετη isolate στα αποτελεσματα ειδικα σε μας που δεν περνουμε και φαρμακα-να κρατησει νερα(πιστευω και εσυ μαλον)
Η απο μια διαφορετικη αποψη να προσφερει τοσα πολλα για να δικαιολογει την τιμη της

----------


## Parakelsos

1)Ωχ...sorry...λαθος που εβαλα το σαιτ.
2)Μολις διαβασω πως γινεται θα το κανω
3)Θα τη δοκιμασω και αυτη σιγουρα..
4)Ακριβα σε σχεση με αγορα απο ελλαδα?ή σε σχεση με αγορα απο αλλο (ευρωπαικο ισωσ?) σαιτ?

----------


## RUHL

ποιος τους μ@#$%*(#$* εδω με τα συμπληρωματα δεν ειμαι 17χρονος πλεον   και εγω απο εξω μια απο τα ιδια  :02. Drunken:  

αλλο σου ειπα συγκρηνα πχ ON 100% whey VS(isolate sketi)με αυτη που πηρες πηστευω δεν θα δεις διαφορα



> 2)Μολις διαβασω πως γινεται θα το κανω


Πες λιγο ποιανου ισως σου δωσω υλικο αν σου αρεσει η καλη δουλεια και το διαβασμα

----------


## Parakelsos

Θα το κανω...φιλε ρουλη......αλλα συμπερασματικα...δηλ θα ακολουθησω το πλανο που εχω χαραξει...και αφου τελειωσει θα γραψω τα οποια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## RUHL

RUHL   :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:  


εκει ειναι το θεμα ποιο θα κανεις? απο που το διαβασες η θα το διαβασεις καλα ρε 2ο ποστ σου λεω τα ιδια  :02. Joker:   :02. Joker:   :02. Idea:

----------


## slaine

ρούλη οι απαντήσεις του σε 1-2-3-4 ήταν για τα δικά μου 1-2-3-4

----------


## Parakelsos

RUHL Θα σου εξηγησω γιατι το κανω ετσι......αφενος γιατι το εχω ηδη ξεκινησει.....και αφετερου γιατι εαν αρχισουν να ποσταρουν απαντησεις του στυλ  'μα τοσο λιγη πρωτεινη εκει','τοσο πολυ λιπος εκει','αν σου δουλεψει αυτο σφυρα μου....΄θα σπαστω.
Ενω στο τελος (και αναλογα τα αποτελεσματα) θα εχω καταλαβει και μονος μου τις  οποιες μαλακιες θα εχω κανει....  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Parakelsos

ναι παιδες...δεν το εκανα σαφες..τα 1-4 ηταν απαντησεις στον slaine

----------


## RUHL

> ρούλη οι απαντήσεις του σε 1-2-3-4 ήταν για τα δικά μου 1-2-3-4


Παλι καλα που τα πιανεις και ευκολα εσυ ατιμουλη  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :08. One Laugh:  




> δηλ θα ακολουθησω το πλανο που εχω χαραξει...και αφου τελειωσει θα γραψω τα οποια αποτελεσματα.





> Μολις διαβασω πως γινεται θα το κανω


Τελος παντων παραλκεσε αν ντρεπεσε στηλε pm οχι δεν ειμαι νταβατζης ετσι απο περιεργεια επειδη ολο για πρωτεινες και κρεατινες μηλανε εδω μεσα και βαριεμε α με την ευκαιρια θα βαλεις και φαρμακα μεσα?(εκεινο ποιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει αν οι νατυραλ μπορουν να το κανουν και το αποτελεσμα-μην ειναι πολυ φλατ)




> μα τοσο λιγη πρωτεινη εκει','τοσο πολυ λιπος εκει','αν σου δουλεψει αυτο σφυρα μου....


Γιατι νομηζεις εχει δοκημασει κανενας στο φορουμ κετογενικη διετα?  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slaine

ρε κόπ@νε αφού απάντησες στο 2.

----------


## RUHL

δεν πειραζει ασχετε  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   αλλη φορα μην περνεις ολα τα νουμερα για σενα 12345658695 μπορει να κανεις και λαθος   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :02. Wave:

----------


## slaine

ο slaine δεν κάνει ποτέ λάθος 8)   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## RUHL

τελος παντων εγηνε που εγηνε το τοπικ παταω ακομα ενα τελαιο οφφ και ας τα σβησουν μετα 

##Parakelsos     Αν ημουν στην θεση σου πριν κανω μια κετο διετα θα διαβαζα αυτα τα 
3 βιβλια body opus dane duchen με λιγα λογια στοχος μεγηστη απολεια λιπους και να κρατησεις μυεις η να χασεις πολυ λιγους
 ,anabolic diet mauro di pascale να αναπτυξεις μυικη μαζα ενω εισαι σε χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους
body opus expirience lyle mcdonald ημερολογιο πολυ ενδιαφερον κανει διετα την body opus και ανα εβδομαδα γραφει τι εκανε και πως πηγαν τα πραγματα(πολυ χρησιμο για σενα επειδη βγαινουν καταστασεις που πρεπει να εχεις επειρια να τις ελεξεις η να παρεις σωστες αποφασεις)

ολα ειναι για κετο ^

----------


## Parakelsos

Σε ευχαριστω RUHL,θα το κανω...

----------


## vagg

αυτα τα βιβλια δεν διατη8οντε στα ελληνικα να φανταστω...ρωταω επειδη εμενα τα αγγλικα μου δεν ειναι για να διαβαζω βιβλια...βασικα δεν ειναι για τπτ..χαχαχαχα
ελληνικα βιβλια(που διατηθεντε και στα ελληνικα) εχετε να προτεινετε???

----------


## RUHL

δεν υπαρχουν στα ελληνικα χρησημα βιβλια 8)  8)  μαθε αγγλικα εξαλου ειναι κανονας του φορουμ  :01. lol:  
(να τωρα θα μπει καποιος θα σου προτηνει τον παπασωτηριου πως τον λενε  :08. One Laugh:   :08. One Laugh:   )

----------


## vagg

α ρε ελλαδισταν α8ανατο...100 χρονια πισω απο τον πολιτισμο...δεν εχει μεταφραστει ενα βιβλιο τησ προκοπησ στα ελληνικα να το διαβασουμε...ελεος
 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Levrone

και για το 8εμα του ποστ, την παιρνω και εγω την isopure zero carb της Nature`s Best, ειναι κορυφαία και μπορω χαλαρα να πω οτι ειναι πιο ελαφρια και απο νερο (!!!!!)..

επισης σχετικα με κατι που γραφτηκε, επειδη εχω παρει χρονια την ΟΝ 100% σαφως δεν εχει τη γρηγορη απορροφητικοτητα της Isopure και η ΟΝ δεν ειναι κα8αρη isolate..αλλα αποψεις ειναι αυτες οποτε οκ.

τη χρησιμοποιω πριν και μετα την προπονηση..

στην Ελλαδα ξερω μονο ενα καταστημα να φερνει και δεν ξερω κανενα μα κανενα ευρωπαικο σαιτ να φερνει, και δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι, το λεω διοτι κατα την αποψη μου η Nature`s Best ειναι παρα πολυ καλη μαρκα..

----------


## KontorinisMD

Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει να πώ την αλήθεια αλλά από αυτούς που την έχουν δοκιμάσει ακούω αυτά που λέει ο Levrone.

Βασικά είναι μια πολύ καλή whey isolate... τπτ περισότερο, τπτ λιγότερο. Έτσι νομίζω...

----------


## dionisos

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να την πάρω έχει τελικά ασπαρτάμη ή όχι;

----------


## Ramrod

Ρε παιδιά πως ξέρουμε πόση ασπαρτάμη περιέχει μια πρωτεϊνη? Αφού δεν αναγράφει επάνω?

Νομίζω σε ένα κουτί είχα δει 0,4% κάποτε...αυτό τι σημαίνει, 0,4% του προιόντος???

 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## dionisos

> Ρε παιδιά πως ξέρουμε πόση ασπαρτάμη περιέχει μια πρωτεϊνη? Αφού δεν αναγράφει επάνω?
> 
> Νομίζω σε ένα κουτί είχα δει 0,4% κάποτε...αυτό τι σημαίνει, 0,4% του προιόντος???


Στα 100 γρ προϊόντος τα 0,4 είναι ασπαρτάμη! Στη συγκεκριμένη whey αναφέρεσαι;;;

----------


## Ramrod

> Στα 100 γρ προϊόντος τα 0,4 είναι ασπαρτάμη! Στη συγκεκριμένη whey αναφέρεσαι;;;


όχι στην Isopure. Συγκεκριμένα στη bulk whey της MDY αναφέρομαι. Το είχα διαβάσει κάπου στο ιντερνετ αλλά δε ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια. Στο κουτί που έχω εγώ και στο site της εταιρείας δεν αναγράφει τίποτα... Ασε έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ με αυτή την πρωτεϊνη. Άρα ανά 100γρ έχει 400mg ασπαρτάμη...για να φτάσω τα 3000mg ανα ημέρα που μπορώ να λαμβάνω πρέπει να πιώ το μισό κουτί. Σας φαίνεται λογική ποσότητα?

( Sorry για το οφ )

Πάντως η Isopure της Nature's best φαίνεται αρκετά καλή πρωτεϊνη. Επίσης δε πιστευω πως οι εταιρείες θα βάζουν πολύ ασπαρτάμη μέσα ώστε να είναι επικίνδυνες για καθημερινή χρήση. Στο site δεν αναφέρει τι περιέχει μέσα?

----------


## dionisos

Για ασπαρτάμη εγώ δεν έχω δει κάτι!! Η σουκραλόζη είναι πιο ασφαλής και θα την προτιμούσα από την ασπαρτάμη πάντως1

----------


## Svein

Τις εχω δοκιμάσει ολες τις γευσης και παίρνουν 10/10 !!!!!! Αριστη και ... πανάκριβη !!!!

----------


## killer85

Σήμερα που πήγα να πάρω το ποδήγλατο η συγκεκριμένη έγραφε με μεγάλα γράμματα χωρίς ασπαρτάμη, ρώτησα και το παιδί και μου είπε πως δεν έχει πλέον γιατί δεν πούλαγε καθόλου...

----------


## Levrone

> Τις εχω δοκιμάσει ολες τις γευσης και παίρνουν 10/10 !!!!!! Αριστη και ... πανάκριβη !!!!


μια απο τα ιδια, καλα δεν κοβω τα χερια μου για τις γευσεις της..

και εχω δοκιμασει και cookies, μπανανα, φραουλα, βανιλια..

αλλα αριστη και ....πανακριβη το φελεκι μου!

----------


## Svein

> μια απο τα ιδια, καλα δεν κοβω τα χερια μου για τις γευσεις της..
> 
> και εχω δοκιμασει και cookies, μπανανα, φραουλα, βανιλια..
> 
> αλλα αριστη και ....πανακριβη το φελεκι μου!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

> Σήμερα που πήγα να πάρω το ποδήγλατο η συγκεκριμένη έγραφε με μεγάλα γράμματα χωρίς ασπαρτάμη, ρώτησα και το παιδί και μου είπε πως δεν έχει πλέον γιατί δεν πούλαγε καθόλου...


Ωραίος!!! Θα την "χτυπήσω" με γεύση σοκολάτα!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## killer85

Ποια είναι η δοσολογία για την παραπάνω, δύο σκουπ την φορά?

----------


## Ramrod

> Ποια είναι η δοσολογία για την παραπάνω, δύο σκουπ την φορά?


Δε λέει στο κουτί?

Και πάλι η πρωτεϊνη δεν είναι αντιβίωση να έχει στανταρ δοσολογία. Παίρνεις δόση ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου...

----------


## killer85

Λέει δύο scoup απλώς μου φαίνετε αρκετή η ποσότητα για αυτό ρωτάω...

----------


## Ramrod

> Λέει δύο scoup απλώς μου φαίνετε αρκετή η ποσότητα για αυτό ρωτάω...


Ε δε λέει πόσα γραμμάρια είναι το scoop? Αμα είναι μικρό λογικό να θέλει 2...

----------


## Machiavelli

Τα 30 γραμμάρια σκόνης έχουν 25 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης, προσεγγιστικά με 45 γραμμάρια σκόνη μεταπροπονητικά είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## killer85

Οκ ευχαριστώ να υποθέσω πως το ίδιο και στο πρωινό...

----------


## dionisos

Έχει πάρει κανείς την συγκεκριμένη από xtreme; Είναι οκ ή να πάρω από αλλού;

----------


## kleiza7

γεια και χαρα παιδια. ειχα αγορασει μεσα στον μαϊο την παρακατω πρωτεινουλα.

http://www.xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailVi...x?prod_id=4404

απλα επειδη δεν την εχω καταναλωσει ακομα ολη (την σταματησα και εχει μεινει ακομα η μιση) και θελω να συνεχισω απο σημερα αυριο, φοβαμαι μην εχει παλιωσει πολυ . την ειχα καλα κλεισμενη σε ντουλαπι , εχει ακομα αρκετη και λυπαμαι να την πεταξω.
καποιος μοπυ ειχε πει οτιθ αφου ανοιχτουν πρπει να καταλανωνονται γρηγορα. 
εσεις τι λετε? να την πιω το απογευματακι μετα απο προπονηση η θα με στειλει αγκαζε με τη λεκανη να χοροπηδαω ???  :08. Turtle: 

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδες

----------


## Devil Randime

Δε θα σε στείλει πουθενα. Αμα την είχες καλά κλεισμένη πιές την...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

πιες της δεν θα χεις προβλημα απο την στιγμη που δεν την ειχες σε μερος με υψηλη θερμοκρασια,υγρασια και το καπακι ηταν κλεισμενο καλα

----------


## deluxe

Εγω γιατι νομιζω, οπως τα περισσοτερα τροφιμα, οτι και αυτα εχουν μια ημερομηνια ληξης, απο τη στιγμη που τα ανοιξεις;

Εχω το jack3d ανοικτο εδω και 1,5 μηνα και σα να εχει κιτρινισει λιγο. Και το intrabolic λιγο αλλαξε μυρωδια.. 

Καλα δε το συζηταω για τις πολυβιταμινες και βιταμινη C που τα πεταξα ( Now Foods ). Ακομα και το mito/cyto φαινονται καπως, αλλα δε τα πεταω αυτα με τιποτα!!

Γενικα νομιζω το καλοκαιρι, με την υψηλη θερμοκρασια, τα συμπληρωματα ειναι πιο ευαλωτα.

----------


## Surfer

Εαν την έχεις σε σκιερό μέρος και καλά κλεισμένη μια χαρά θα είναι.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil Randime

Οχι ρε παιδια. Γιατι αν ανοιξεις σκονη κακαο που εχεις στη κουζινα και δε πιεις για 2 βδομαδες θα χαλασει δηλαδη η σκόνη?? Αυτο δε παίζει... Δεν ειναι τροφιμο ψυγειου. Αν ηταν καλα κλεισμενη και μακρυα απο υγρασια και σε σκιερό μερος , μια χαρα είναι. Αμα ηταν ετσι ολα τα τροφιμα στη κουζινα ή οι σκονες φαγητου θα χαλαγαν επιτοπου...

----------


## deluxe

Επιτοπου οχι, αλλα ολα χαλανε μετα απο λιγο καιρο.. Τα μακαρονια και το ρυζι δεν αλλοιωνονται;

Το κιτρινισμα στο jack3d τι ειναι δλδ; Οχι πως θα το πεταξω.. αλλα λεμε τωρα.

Εχω και μια κρεατινη ανοικτη εδω και ενα 6μηνο. Λετε να χαλασε; Δεν εχει και μυρωδια, οποτε δε μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## kleiza7

μολις τελειωσα την 100% της ΟΝ αλλα επιστερφω στην Ζero carb Της Nature's Best.... Σε εμενα δουλεψε(οσο μπορει να δουλεψει μια WHEY) πολυ καλυτερα πιστευω , + οτι με της ΟΝ την cookies and cream ειχα και εντερικα θεματα  :01. Smile:  πραγμα που δεν υπηρχε με την isopure. εγω την τελευταια φορα που την ειχα παρει επαιρνα 2 σκουπ μετα την προπο και (αν δεν σας κουφανει αυτο που θα πω γιατι εμενα μου ειχε κανει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ εντυπωση σε βαθμο που ειχα φοβηθει.....) το πρωι που ξυπνουσα ημουν πολυ σφιχτος.... σαν να ειχα κανει μια χαλαρη γυμναστικη(???????????????????????) δεν βλεπω φαντασματα aliens κτλ ειλικρινα.... και το ειχα αποδωσει στην isopure..
Δεν το λεω ουτε για καλο ουτε για κακο...απλα το ειχα παρατηρησει και θελω να δω αν το ειχε προσεξει και κανεις αλλος..... 
με τη συγκεκριμενη παντα..
απο θεμα τιμης οντως ηταν λιγο φαρμακειο.... τωρα την εχουν ριξει αρκετα στα x-treme παιζει να την πηρα και 20-25 ευρω λιγοτερα απο την προυγουμενη φορα(45 τωρα, 48 ελεγε...) τοτε νομιζω 70(το κιλο), παει και καιρος ομως .... 
θα σας γραψω μολις την τελειωσω για να σας πω δοσολογιες που χρησιμοποιησα και αποτελεσματα εμπεριστατωμενα.... 
πλεον πινω ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση(ή μισο πριν και μισο μετα) και τις μερες που δεν παω μισο με ενα σκουπ. ΧΑΛΑΡΗ χρηση δηλαδη... ισως γιαυτο να ενιωθα πιο σφιχτος και να ειχα δει αποτελεσματα με την zero carb τωρα που το σκεφτομαι....

Τελος, αυτο για την ασπαρταμη δεν ισχυει πλεον....τουλαχιστον πανω  στο καπακι λεει ASPARTAM FREE....
το πιστευουμε τελοςσπαντων ......και συνεχιζουμε  :01. Smile:  χαχα

----------


## tango

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Έχω αρχίσει εδώ & 2 εβδομάδες την συγκεκριμένη whey αντικαθιστώντας την GOLD της ON.Μια απορία.Το κουτί γράφει 2 σκουπ τη φορά αλλά το σκουπ είναι το ίδιο που είχε & η ON & στην ON έπαιρνα 1 σκουπ τη φορά.Τελικά τι ισχύει;1 ή 2 σκουπ τη φορά;

----------


## Levrone

τα δυο σκουπ τη φορα αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι συνολο 50 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη?

ειναι λιγο too much?

προσωπικα παντα επαιρνα 1 σκουπ (ειτε με πρωινο οπου συμπληρωνε και η βρωμη , ειτε προ-  ή μετα-  προπονητικα που και τα 25 γραμμαρια μια χαρα ειναι).. αντε να το εκανα 1+"κατι"  καμια στο τοσο..

2 σκουπ ομως ποτε..

----------


## sobral

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Έχω αρχίσει εδώ & 2 εβδομάδες την συγκεκριμένη whey αντικαθιστώντας την GOLD της ON.Μια απορία.Το κουτί γράφει 2 σκουπ τη φορά αλλά το σκουπ είναι το ίδιο που είχε & η ON & στην ON έπαιρνα 1 σκουπ τη φορά.Τελικά τι ισχύει;1 ή 2 σκουπ τη φορά;


αν δεν κάνω λάθος η συγκεκριμένη έχει μικρό σκούπ γι αυτό.και στα δύο βγάζει 20-25 γρ πρωτείνης νομίζω.

----------


## Levrone

> αν δεν κάνω λάθος η συγκεκριμένη έχει μικρό σκούπ γι αυτό.και στα δύο βγάζει 20-25 γρ πρωτείνης νομίζω.


κανονικο σκουπ εχει και στα 2 βγαζει 50 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης φιλε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tango

Υποτίθεται ότι θα είχε μικρό σκουπ γι'αυτό & αναγράφεται απ'την εταιρία 2 σκουπ τη φορά.Όμως μέσα έχει το κανονικό σκουπ των 30 γρ γι'αυτό & ρώτησα.
Ένα σκουπ λοιπόν ανά δόση
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Levrone

με λυπη μου παρατηρω οτι το  ...com  δεν πουλαει πια Zero Carb Isopure στις 3 και 7,5 λιμπρες, παρα μονο στη μια λιμπρα...

πτωτικη πορεια αντιλαμβανομαι για την εταιρεια και αν κλεισει θα ειναι κριμα... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## kleiza7

βρηκα απο εξωτερικο τα *3,5* κιλα *120* ευρω  :01. Unsure: 
τη στιγμη που στην Ελλαδα η καλυτερη τιμη ειναι τα 2 κιλα 100 ευρω...
Καμια γνωμη? 
Η ποιοτητα της με κανει να θελω να τα σκασω αλλα ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα αρη :01. Mr. Green: 

Τι λετε? τζαμπα εξοδα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Aκόμα και απ΄εξω,ειναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη..Με 1-1,5 ευρω το σκουπ πας και αγοραζεις κοτοπουλα να το ευχαριστηθεί και το στομαχι σου... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dimitrios

> βρηκα απο εξωτερικο τα *3,5* κιλα *120* ευρω 
> τη στιγμη που στην Ελλαδα η καλυτερη τιμη ειναι τα 2 κιλα 100 ευρω...
> Καμια γνωμη? 
> Η ποιοτητα της με κανει να θελω να τα σκασω αλλα ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα αρη
> 
> Τι λετε? τζαμπα εξοδα?


Αρχικά θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου στείλεις ένα π.μ. με το μαγαζί. Σόρρυ για το οφ. :01. Mr. Green: 

Πάμε τώρα στο θέμα μας: Την έχω πάρει μία φορά από Ελλάδα πριν από κανά χρόνο το 1 κιλό. Πάαααρα πολύ καλή πρωτεΐνη αλλά δυστυχώς και πολύ ακριβή και δύσκολα αξίζει να δώσουμε τόσα πολλά χρήματα, όπως είπε και ο Πολύνικος. :01. Wink: 

Αν ήταν λίγο φθηνότερη θα ήταν οι πρώτη μου επιλογή. Αλλά γενικά είναι και δυσεύρετη, τουλάχιστον από Ευρώπη.

----------


## Levrone

> βρηκα απο εξωτερικο τα *3,5* κιλα *120* ευρω 
> τη στιγμη που στην Ελλαδα η καλυτερη τιμη ειναι τα 2 κιλα 100 ευρω...
> Καμια γνωμη? 
> Η ποιοτητα της με κανει να θελω να τα σκασω αλλα ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα αρη
> 
> Τι λετε? τζαμπα εξοδα?


μην κανεις πισω,

δωσε τα λεφτα και παρε την..

στο φιναλε αφου σου χει κατσει στο μυαλο αν δεν τα δωσεις τωρα θα τα δωσεις πιο μετα..

η πρωτεινη τα αξιζει..

σκεψου οτι ειναι μια γκομενα και θες να της κανεις το καλυτερο δωρο. 

ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ  ΤΗΗΗΗΗΝΝΝ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kleiza7

> Αρχικά θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου στείλεις ένα π.μ. με το μαγαζί. Σόρρυ για το οφ.
> 
> Πάμε τώρα στο θέμα μας: Την έχω πάρει μία φορά από Ελλάδα πριν από κανά χρόνο το 1 κιλό. Πάαααρα πολύ καλή πρωτεΐνη αλλά δυστυχώς και πολύ ακριβή και δύσκολα αξίζει να δώσουμε τόσα πολλά χρήματα, όπως είπε και ο Πολύνικος.
> 
> Αν ήταν λίγο φθηνότερη θα ήταν οι πρώτη μου επιλογή. Αλλά γενικά είναι και δυσεύρετη, τουλάχιστον από Ευρώπη.





> μην κανεις πισω,
> δωσε τα λεφτα και παρε την..
> στο φιναλε αφου σου χει κατσει στο μυαλο αν δεν τα δωσεις τωρα θα τα δωσεις πιο μετα..
> η πρωτεινη τα αξιζει..
> σκεψου οτι ειναι μια γκομενα και θες να της κανεις το καλυτερο δωρο. 
> ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ  ΤΗΗΗΗΗΝΝΝ!!!!!!!!!!





> Aκόμα και απ΄εξω,ειναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη..Με 1-1,5 ευρω το σκουπ πας και αγοραζεις κοτοπουλα να το ευχαριστηθεί και το στομαχι σου...


Χαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.. οντως πολυ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΗ πρωτεινη. την ειχα παρει 2 φορες κατα το παρελθον αλλα επειδη ειναι τσιμπημενη η τιμη της και επιπλεον ηθελα να δοκιμασω και αλλα , την εκοψα... αλλα ξαναγυριζουμε εκει :01. Razz: 

Δημητρη θα σου στειλω π.μ με διαφορα Sites που αναζητησα. 
λεω να την παρω...

εγω με 7.5 Λιμπρες παιζει να βγαλω και 4 μηνες  :01. Razz:  ειμαι οικονομικος

----------


## Levrone

> Χαχαχαχα ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.. οντως πολυ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΗ πρωτεινη. την ειχα παρει 2 φορες κατα το παρελθον αλλα επειδη ειναι τσιμπημενη η τιμη της και επιπλεον ηθελα να δοκιμασω και αλλα , την εκοψα... αλλα ξαναγυριζουμε εκει
> 
> Δημητρη θα σου στειλω π.μ με διαφορα Sites που αναζητησα. 
> λεω να την παρω...
> 
> εγω με 7.5 Λιμπρες παιζει να βγαλω και 4 μηνες  ειμαι οικονομικος



απο το ΚΟΜ παιρνεις 10.5 λιμπρες (μια 3λιμπρη και μια 7,5λιμπρη) με 173 δολλαρια (και μεταφορικα μεσα) δηλαδη καπου 132 ευρω..

132 ευρω για 5 κιλα αυτης της πρωτεινης δεν ειναι πολλα..ξαναλεω, δεν ειναι πολλα.. ειναι καλα..

διοτι μιλαμε για ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ!

Και αν κανεις την πρεπουσα χρηση σου βγαζει στο πολυ χαλαρο 2 μηνες.

----------


## average_joe

> Aκόμα και απ΄εξω,ειναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη..Με 1-1,5 ευρω το σκουπ πας και αγοραζεις κοτοπουλα να το ευχαριστηθεί και το στομαχι σου...


 :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up: 

κατα τα αλλα




> Other Ingredients 
> *Ion exchange whey (milk) protein isolate*, *microfiltered whey (milk) protein isolate*, vitamin/mineral/amino acid blend (taurine, potassium [as potassium chloride], chloride [as potassium and sodium chloride], calcium [as dicalcium phosphate dihydrate], phosphorous [as dicalcium phosphate dihydrate], l-glutamine, magnesium [as magnesium oxide], vitamin C (ascorbic acid), vitamin E [as dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate, niacin, zinc [as zinc sulfate dihydrate], vitamin A [as palmitate], pantothenic acid [as d-calcium pantothenate], vitamin B6 [as pyridoxine hydrochloride], copper [as amino acid chelate], manganese [as manganese sulfate dihydrate], riboflavin, thiamin [as thiamin hydrochloride], folic acid, biotin, iodide [as potassium iodide], chromium [as amino acid chelate], vitamin K, molybdenum [as amino acid chelate], selenium [as amino acid chelate], vitamin B12), malic acid, soy lecithin, natural and artificial flavors, sucralose, FD&C yellow 6, FD&C yellow 5.
> 
> This product is produced in a facility with soy, dairy, egg and wheat ingredients, peanuts and tree nuts.


ειναι καπως ελλιπες το πρωτο post καθως δεν υπαρχει πληρης περιγραφη του προιοντος αφου δεν εχει πινακακι με συστατικα.
βρηκα ενα, το βαζω εδω γιατι νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται.

η πρωτεινη εχει περασει απο διαδικασια Ion Exchange.

οι πιο γνωστες διαδικασιες για παραγωγη πρωτεινων τυπου isolate ειναι η Ion Exchange  και η Cross-Flow Microfiltration.
αν κανετε ενα search στο net θα δειτε οτι υποστηριζεται πως η ion exchange, εχει τα υψηλοτερα % ποσοστα πρωτεινης αλλα η συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια μειωνει την ποιοτητα του τελικου προιοντος καθως χανονται καποια απο τα σημαντικοτερα συστατικα της whey.
η ion exchange επισης αυξανει τα ποσοστα της beta-Lactoglobulin (beta-Lac) συστατικο το οποιο θεωρειται ποιοτικα φτωχοτερο σε σχεση με εκεινα που χανονται.




> IsoPure's Major Proteins Include: 
> Beta-lactoglobulin 55-62% 
> Alpha-lactalbumin 19-22% 
> Immunoglobulin 9-10% 
> Bovine Serum Albumin 6-8% 
> Lactoferrin .5-1%


αντιθετα, *συμφωνα παλι με τους συγγραφεις*, η Cross-Flow Microfiltration διαδικασια δεν εχει αυτα τα αποτελεσματα και θεωρειται ποιοτικοτερη.
ενα προχειρο λινκ ειναι αυτο http://www.sportswhey.com/science_ion_exchange.htm.


σχολια???

----------


## Levrone

αυτο το προιον σε μπερδευει στο εξης..

ειναι αλλη η ευρωπαικη εκδοση και αλλη η αμερικανικη..

στο σαιτ της εταιριας αν μπειτε (www.naturesbest.com) θα δειτε οτι πανω δεξια εχεις τις επιλογες EUROPE και US.

Αν εχετε επιλεξετε το ενα θα σας βγαλει καποια διαθεσιμα στην Αμερικη και το αλλο θα σας βγαλει τα διαθεσιμα στην Ευρωπη.

H zero carb  ειναι διαθεσιμη στην Αμερικη και ισως σε καποια ευρωπαικα σαιτ στυλ λιονταρι κτλ  ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ

Επισης η εταιρια αυτη βγαζει την PERFECT WHEY την εχω δοκιμασει, μια χαρα ειναι , που ειναι διαθεσιμη στην Αμερικη ,

αλλα αυτη που εχουν τα x-treme stores την isowhey (και παλι ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ) ειναι ευρωπαικη εκδοση, δεν υπαρχει στην αμερικη..αυτο θα το δειτε και στο σαιτ οπως σας ειπα πιο πανω.

Τελος, στις ευρωπαικες εχει την ποσοτητα σε κιλα, στις; αμερικανικες σε λιμπρες. Τωρα αν το προιον μεσα στο κουτι ειναι το ιδιο δεν το ξερω, μπορει και να ειναι, αλλα ψιλο-αμφιβαλλω διοτι τα στατς και τα ingredients δεν ειναι ακριβως ιδια.. Μιλαμε για πολυ μικρες διαφορες παντως.

zero carb θα βρειτε και στα xtreme αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως ιδια με την αμερικανικη..μπορει να εχουν ασημαντες διαφορες και ιδια σκονη, αλλα το ιδιο προιον δεν ειναι, ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω.

ΥΓ : οταν λεω ΚΟΜ εννοω το    .com

----------


## Levrone

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 1 heaping scoopful (29g)
Servings Per Container: about 47
  	Amount per Serving 	% Daily Value
Calories 	       110 	 
Total Fat 	        0g 	 
Saturated Fat 	0g 	 
Trans Fat         	0g 	 
Cholesterol  	5mg            	2%
Sodium 	    170mg            	 7%
Potassium    	20mg            	1%
Total Carbohydrate 	0g  
Dietary Fiber 	0g 	 
Sugars 	0g 	 
Protein             	  26g 	                     52%
Vitamin A 	  	0%
Vitamin C 	  	0%
Calcium 	  	4%
Iron 	  	        4%
Vitamin E 	  	0%
Vitamin K 	  	0%
Thiamin 	  	0%
Riboflavin 	  	0%
Vitamin B6 	  	0%
Vitamin B12 	  	0%
Pantothenic Acid 	  	0%
Phosphorous 	  	2%
Iodine 	  	0%
Magnesium 	  	0%
Zinc 	  	0%
Selenium 	  	0%
Copper 	  	20%
----------------------------------
Other Ingredients
Ion Exchange Whey (milk) Protein Isolate, Microfiltered Whey (milk) Protein Isolate.
This product is produced in a facility with soy, dairy, egg and wheat ingredients, peanuts and tree nuts.

Γι αυτο που συζητηθηκε πιο πανω κοκκινισα τα συστατικα..

Οι αγευστες ειναι η αδυναμια μου και πιστευω ειναι η επομενη που θα δοκιμασω..

----------


## Levrone

Λοιπον...

ειναι η τριτη αγευστη που πινω, 

-πραγματικα ουτε που το καταλαβαινει κανεις οτι πινει αγευστη..ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ανοστη..

-Ελαφρια σα νερο (κλασσικη isopure)

-αφρος μετα το χτυπημα πολυ λιγος που μαλιστα πολυ συντομα εξαφανιστηκε..

-ευκολοδιαλυτη 10 στα 10..

-πως νιωθω μετα το πρωτο scoop που ηπια? σα να ηπια ενα ποτηρι νερο..

Δεν υπαρχει κανεις λογος να παρει καποιος με γευση.. γλιτωνει και τα συντηρητικα και τα χρωματα και ολα..

Παρτε τη ανεπιφυλακτα..

----------


## Dimitrios

> Λοιπον...
> 
> ειναι η τριτη αγευστη που πινω, 
> 
> -πραγματικα ουτε που το καταλαβαινει κανεις οτι πινει αγευστη..ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ανοστη..
> 
> -Ελαφρια σα νερο (κλασσικη isopure)
> 
> -αφρος μετα το χτυπημα πολυ λιγος που μαλιστα πολυ συντομα εξαφανιστηκε..
> ...



Πώς και πώς σε περίμενα φιλαράκι... παίζει να την βάλω την άνοιξη που θα πάω φουλ υποθερμιδική.. :05. Weights:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## kleiza7

> Λοιπον...
> 
> ειναι η τριτη αγευστη που πινω, 
> 
> -πραγματικα ουτε που το καταλαβαινει κανεις οτι πινει αγευστη..ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ανοστη..
> 
> -Ελαφρια σα νερο (κλασσικη isopure)
> 
> -αφρος μετα το χτυπημα πολυ λιγος που μαλιστα πολυ συντομα εξαφανιστηκε..
> ...


Φιλε επειδη μπερδευτηκα..... :01. Mr. Green: 
Υπαρχει η PerfectWhey(που χρησιμοποιω τωρα) που ειναι concentrate-isolate
Yπαρχει η IsoWhey που ειναι isolate-concentrate
Υπαρχει η Ιsopure Zero Carb(που ηθελα να παρω αλλα δεν ειχα τα $$$ :01. Mr. Green: ) που ειναι Ιsolate *μονο* με μηδενικο υδατανθρακα

Σωστα? 

Αυτη η Unflavored isopure λοιπον ειναι η Isopure Zero carb ή εστω με carbs αλλα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ isolate? 

Sorry αν ακουγομαι λιγο goofy αλλα επειδη την γουσταρω πολυ αυτη την πρωτεινη μου φαινεται full ποιοτητα θα με ενδιεφερε και unflavored ας ειναι σιγα.... 
Αν μπορεις ενημερωσε με απο που τη βρηκες και ποσο ΟΠΟΤΕ εχεις χρονο!! επειδη μαλλον θα το παρω το 2κιλο μηπως γλιτωσω καποια χρηματα απο τα 100ευρο.... 

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! :03. Thumb up: 

*ΦΙΛΕ ΑΚΥΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΝΩ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΥΑΛΟ  
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!
ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑΚΙ. 
*
Thanx Για το review!!! σε εμπιστευομαι καθως εχω χρησοιμοποιησει προιοντα της εταιριας και ειναι οντως καλη!!!

----------


## Levrone

> Φιλε επειδη μπερδευτηκα.....
> Υπαρχει η PerfectWhey(που χρησιμοποιω τωρα) που ειναι concentrate-isolate
> Yπαρχει η IsoWhey που ειναι isolate-concentrate
> Υπαρχει η Ιsopure Zero Carb(που ηθελα να παρω αλλα δεν ειχα τα $$$) που ειναι Ιsolate *μονο* με μηδενικο υδατανθρακα
> 
> Σωστα? 
> δε λες κατι λαθος , οι 2 πρωτες ειναι ευρωπαικη εκδοση , η τριτη ειναι αμερικανικη
> 
> Αυτη η Unflavored isopure λοιπον ειναι η Isopure Zero carb ή ********* αλλα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ isolate? 
> ...


ειναι πολυ καλη, σα να πινεις νερο..

η τιμη απο εκει που καταλαβες οτι την πηρα ερχεται στα 45 ευρω με μεταφορικα.

----------


## kleiza7

τελικα επειδη ετυχε και ειχε το κιλο σε προσφορα στα xtreme 40 γιουργια την πηρα απο εκει. ειναι απιθανη ποιοτητα. απλα δεν ξαναδοκιμαζω τιποτα αλλο απο isolate... 
τουλαχιστον σε εμενα και για το δικο μου ελαφρως ευαισθητο κομματι ειναι νερακι! αλλο πραμα λεμεεεεεεε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> τελικα επειδη ετυχε και ειχε το κιλο σε προσφορα στα xtreme 40 γιουργια την πηρα απο εκει. ειναι απιθανη ποιοτητα. απλα δεν ξαναδοκιμαζω τιποτα αλλο απο isolate... 
> τουλαχιστον σε εμενα και για το δικο μου ελαφρως ευαισθητο κομματι ειναι νερακι! αλλο πραμα λεμεεεεεεε


καλωσηρθες στη μεγαλη οικογενεια των isopurist ! ! ! ! !

----------


## aalexandros

Πηρα πριν λιγες μερες την isopure zero carb με γευση μπανανα,διοτι τελειωνει η isolate της warrior lab που εχω τωρα.Δοκιμασα ενα σκουπ..υπερoχη γευση στο γαλα :banana:  και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα.Για νεοτερα θα σας ενημερωσω σε λιγες μερες

----------


## aalexandros

Παιρνει σε ολα 10!διαλυτοτητα αψογη,γευση επισης..το μονο μειον που εχει ειναι το σκουπ της.περιεργο σχημα και σκουρο μπλε.δε μπορω να δω αν εχει κενα μεσα την ωρα που φουλαρω για να τα αναπληρωσω  :01. Razz:

----------


## Retos

Παιχαταραδες μου για να βοηθησω οπως πρπεει να κανουμε ολοι για να μην την παταμε σε γευσεις κλπ...

Σκασανε μυτη στα χερια μου φακελακια με γευση σοκολατα-μπανανα κ φραουλα!!

Για μενα
σοκολατα-μπανανα διαλυτοτητα 8/10 γευση 9/10
φραουλα  διαλυτοτητα και γευση 10/10....Η φραουλα ειναι απιστευητη πραγματικα οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει,ακομα καλυτερη κ απο ον milk chocolate!

Απο θεμα τιμης που κοιταξα παντως ειναι απογοητευτικη!

----------


## AlexakisKon

ειναι απο τις καλυτερες αλλα και απο τις ακριβοτερες δυστυχως....

----------


## kirk

Παιδια γεια σας. Καταραχας καλως σας βρηκα. Διαβαζω αρκετο καιρο το φορουμ και αποφασισα να γραφτω! Θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πιο εμπειρος την αποψη του για την πρωτεινη isopure της natural's best.Υποψιν οτι παω γυμναστηριο 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα και εχω και 4 προπονησεις ποδοσφαιρο. Προσεχω υπερβολικα την διατροφη μου και απλως ηθελα να συμπληρωσω με μια πρωτεινη η οποια να με βοηθησει χωρις να χασω την γραμμωση μου. Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## cuntface

αφου Διαβαζεις ''αρκετο'' καιρο το φορυμ επρεπε να ξερεις σε πια ενοτητα επρεπε να ανοιξης ενα τετοιο θεμα  :01. Mr. Green:  ειναι σε λαθος ενοτητα και θα μεταφερθη οσο για τν πρωτεινει που θες εφοσον προσεχης υπερβολικα την διατροφη σου την πρωτεινη τι την θες?? αφου λογικα περνεις την ποσοτητα απο τν διατροφη σου.τεσπα αμα θες μπες και δες διαφορες πρωτεινεις στο φορυμ εδω στην ενοτητα     Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων  Πρωτεΐνες εχει μεγαλη γκαμα  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Μαλλον εννοεις φιλε την πρωτεινη  Zero Carb Isopure (εγινε συγχωνευση το θεμα που ανοιξες με το θεμα που υπηρχε) ...δες λιγο πως ανεβαζουμε ενα συμπληρωμα για να το κανεις σωστα την αλλη φορα...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η ΠΡΏΤΗ Isolate που βγήκε στην αγορά πλέον και σε μικρή συσκευασία των 500g.



Βγαίνει επίσης σε 1kg και 2kg.
Για την ιστορία: Πέρυσι η Nature’s Best εξαγοράστηκε από τον κολοσσό Glanbia που επίσης κατέχει την Optimum Nutrition και την BSN.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Για την ιστορία: Πέρυσι η Nature’s Best εξαγοράστηκε από τον *κολοσσό Glanbia* που επίσης κατέχει την Optimum Nutrition και την BSN.


Aυτό ειναι καλό νέο, καθώς είναι μια παραδοσιακή αξιόπιστη εταιρία που κάπως είχε παραμεριστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια (πιθανον; ) απο ελλιπές marketing.

----------


## sobral

Επειδή την έχω βάλει στο μάτι και διάβαζα το θέμα της εδώ στο φόρουμ, βάζω την τωρινή ετικέτα και συσκευασία για να μην υπάρχουν μπερδέματα με την αμερικάνικη για όσους ενδιαφέρονται. Επίσης, από γεύση σε γεύση υπάρχουν διαφορές στα ποσοστά των μάκρος.

----------


## psonara

καλησπερα συμφορουμιτες.σημερα ελαβα την εν λογω πρωτεινη επειδη υπηρχε ελλειψη στην πρωτεινη της ινκο που παιρνω και ειμαι φανατικη της και δεν την αλλαζω.
δεν με ενθουσιασε γευστικα αλλα ειναι ευπεπτη ευτυχως.αντε να γινει παραλαβη στην ινκο και να μην χρειαστει να πειραματιστω παλι.

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλησπερα συμφορουμιτες.σημερα ελαβα την εν λογω πρωτεινη επειδη υπηρχε ελλειψη στην πρωτεινη της ινκο που παιρνω και ειμαι φανατικη της και δεν την αλλαζω.
> δεν με ενθουσιασε γευστικα αλλα ειναι ευπεπτη ευτυχως.αντε να γινει παραλαβη στην ινκο και να μην χρειαστει να πειραματιστω παλι.


Λώρα βλέπω παίζεις μόνο υψηλη ποιότητα στις επιλογές σου, ευγε :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

Λωρα "πειραματισμος με τη nature's best"  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Μολις εβρισες , να ξερεις!!!!! :01. Razz: 

3 μαρκες δεν αμφισβητουνται, 
Ινκοσπορ, Nature's Best , Nowfoods.

----------


## psonara

> Λώρα βλέπω παίζεις μόνο υψηλη ποιότητα στις επιλογές σου, ευγε


σ'ευχαριστω πολυνεικε.βασικα δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλη εταιρεια οσες και να μου εχουν προτεινει.επελεξα ινκο και σ'αυτη θα παραμεινω οσο θα παιρνω πρωτεινη.τωρα ετυχε η ελλειψη και αναγκαστικα επρεπε να επιλεξω καποια αλλη.θεωρησα οτι λογω υψηλου κοστους θα ηταν σαν την ινκο.παντως εχω κανει παραγγελια 3 συσκευασιες ινκο οταν παραλαβουν.ειμαι κολλημενη :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

> Λωρα "πειραματισμος με τη nature's best" 
> Μολις εβρισες , να ξερεις!!!!!
> 
> 3 μαρκες δεν αμφισβητουνται, 
> Ινκοσπορ, Nature's Best , Nowfoods.


χα χα! :08. Turtle: ας μην τυχαινε η ελλειψη και σιγα μην την αλλαζα.τεσπα ινκο για παντα.τωρα να δω πως θα την πιω αυτην?τουλαχιστον ειναι ποιοτικη γιατι ειναι και ακριβη.τι γνωμη σου γιατρε!

----------


## Levrone

Για μενα ναι. Τωρα ολοι εχουμε απο μια αποψη βεβαια. Για τη δικη μου αποψη ειναι εξαιρετικη. Και σα μαρκα και σαν πρωτεινη αυτη, οπως και η αγευστη που πινω αυτον τον καιρο εγω. 

Ακριβη ειναι ναι, αλλα λεφτα εχουμε , η δοξα μας λειπει  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

Πολύ ποιοτική επιλογή. Πιες την άφορα psonara!  :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

> Για μενα ναι. Τωρα ολοι εχουμε απο μια αποψη βεβαια. Για τη δικη μου αποψη ειναι εξαιρετικη. Και σα μαρκα και σαν πρωτεινη αυτη, οπως και η αγευστη που πινω αυτον τον καιρο εγω. 
> 
> Ακριβη ειναι ναι, αλλα λεφτα εχουμε , η δοξα μας λειπει


xa xa!εννοειται!το χρημα πολυ μισησαν,τη δοξα ουδεις! :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz: 
παντως δεν εχεις παραπονο,βαδιζω στα χναρια σου.... :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> Πολύ ποιοτική επιλογή. Πιες την άφορα psonara!


ναι σομπραλ ευχαριστω γιατι να σου πω την αληθεια οτι ειχα καποιους ενδοιασμους αλλα οκ σε 10 ημερες θα ειναι πλεον παρελθον και επιστροφη στην μοναδικη μου αγαπη ινκο. :01. Wink: 
λεω να την βαλω στο πρωινο που ειναι προπονητικο με τη συνοδεια φρουτου.

----------


## _Batman_

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, ξέρει κάποιος που μπορούμε να την προμηθευτούμε;

----------

